# Noob Jig question



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Does it matter how deep you are to start jigging? For instance 100' to 200' is that good depth to jig the bait? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*try deep first*

Look at the depth finder and see where they are holding. But a a rule of thumb I usually start my first drop deep around 400-600 ft and as you come up jig until you find where they are hitting. use a heavy jig for the deep drop and adjust weight to the depth of water they are hanging out in.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Let the fish you are after determine the depth to start jigging.

Grouper will usually be near the bottom or on the bottom.
Aj's are a mid-depth fish usually.
Snapper can be anywhere from the surface to the bottom.
Kingfish the same way.

Tuna can be from the surface down to as far down as you want to work a jig. We usually give up on them after 300-350 ft. Though we have jigged them up well past that. Look at your recorder for "lines" the fish are leaving. Start there.

FWIW, you do not have to spend 15-20 bucks a jig to get excellent results. The plane old chrome jigs for under $10 work just as well in my experience, sometimes much better. Remember those expensive pretty painted jigs show zero color after a 100 ft or so. That is why I like the chrome jigs.
Remove the treble hook, put an assist hook on the top of it where your line attaches.

Hope this helps.

Kenneth 
F/V Paparda Rey


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes that is helpful, wanting to start jigging, and learn something new

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I use http://www.rapala.com/Crippled-Herring/Crippled%20Herring,default,pd.html?start=4&cgid=luhrjensen-lures-spoons the 4 and 5 oz ones are good. I take those rear hooks off and put OTI 6 ought raptor assist hooks on them and OTI split rings. You can get them here: http://oceantackle.net/Raptor_Assist_Hooks.php and http://oceantackle.net/Terminal_Tackle.html

That makes for pretty cheap jigs that are very strong. They are not heavy enough for deep water or strong current though.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

as a good starting point I find the jigs on the link bellow the best for your money.

They're & cheap so if you lose a few is not as bad a losing a $20 jig. Make sure the hardware ( spilt , solid ring & hook ) are replaced. As Jim mention OTI are a great option.

http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures

If you like a much better quality jigs but also at very affordable prices Jiggingworld is the place to go. One of my " must have " for Aj is the JW-A082

http://www.jiggingworld.com/aj-king-fish-jigs/

Check also The jig Headquarters.

http://www.thejighq.com/privacypolicy.html


----------

